# spyware sillydl DJM



## cq6 (Dec 25, 2007)

Am unable to find and remove the above can somebody please help me remove it as my virginmedia pcguard is unable to delete/renmove it ?


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a virus. Use antivirus products like NOD32, Kaspersky...


----------

